# Is the AKKS Kaput?



## Kenpodoc (Mar 24, 2004)

Just noticing the AKKS logo is no longer on many websites.  I'm just curious.

Mr. Speakman has a new website with no mention of the AKKS. He is holding his Internationals again this year but other than Gokor ,Benny and Ernie Reyes Sr I don't recognise the intructors.  I always learned a lot at his seminars.

Jeff


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 24, 2004)

I was just looking at the Jeff Speakmans International Kenpo Camp 2003 website and i dont see any mention of it either with his name...........

http://kenpocamp.com/info.htm

Hmmm i wonder what is going on with it........


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Old Guy (Mar 24, 2004)

I was informed that there has been a death in the Speakman family recently.  I also know that Mr. Speakman has been busy filming a couple of films over the past year.  Some of the people teaching at his 2004 training camp are from other styles and are well respected teachers from a couple of his schools.  The AKKS is still an entity.  From what I understand, many of the schools that do not display the logo, are still members of the AKKS.  IIRC, the person keeping up the website no longer has the time to do this.  So, updates are very slow.

OG


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 25, 2004)

Not ot my knowledge!  Although Mr. Sepulveda formed his own organization, the AKTS, he is still teaching at the AKKS camp & maintaining a good relationship with Jeff Speakman.

 -Michael


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 25, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Not ot my knowledge!  Although Mr. Sepulveda formed his own organization, the AKTS, he is still teaching at the AKKS camp & maintaining a good relationship with Jeff Speakman.
> 
> -Michael


Great, but Mr. Sepulveda isn't listed as an instructor and I was curious who the new names were. I understand Trevor Sherman is a Kenpoist who runs Mr. Speakman's schools. (I have no doubt that he is skilled and has useful information to share.)  I Know and have great respect for Mr. Dye.  Who are Mimi Lesseos and steve Holdon.  Thanks. 

Jeff


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Is the AKKS Kaupt?



hmmmmm


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 25, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm


 I love the image.  Sad for a family named such, but great image.


----------



## gman (Mar 27, 2004)

There is a link to the camp on www.jeffspeakman.com that show who the instructors are, dates and other info. Looks nice. I want to go this year, it would be my first Vegas camp. I hear it's a great time.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 5, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Great, but Mr. Sepulveda isn't listed as an instructor and I was curious who the new names were. I understand Trevor Sherman is a Kenpoist who runs Mr. Speakman's schools. (I have no doubt that he is skilled and has useful information to share.)  I Know and have great respect for Mr. Dye.  Who are Mimi Lesseos and steve Holdon.  Thanks.
> 
> Jeff



I dont know who Steve Holden is. Don't know through any ofmy AKKS contacts. Mimi Lesseos I am familiar with and here is her website
http://www.magnificentmimi.com/index.html
this might help jog some memories 






Hope to see you all at Kenpo Camp 2004

Dave
 :supcool:


----------



## rschoon (Apr 20, 2004)

I was told this weekend by a very good source that the AKKS website now only posts 6 schools.  I don't know this for fact as I personally have not been to the site since I dropped my clubs membership.  It is sad that the AKKS didn't give to the students and keep its high membership.


----------



## Brian Jones (Apr 20, 2004)

I was a member of the AKKS   for a while.  While I respect Mr. Speakman, and enjoyed the 2001 camp, it was never clear what advantages there was to being in the organization.  It was perhpas too loosely organized.

Brian Jones


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm sorry, did somebody say something? I was busy checking out the young ladies' site. VAA-VAA-VOOM (hubba-hubba)artyon:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 20, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm



I thought that was reserved for me? :uhyeah:


----------

